# Problemas con navegador de archivos

## lea0014

Hola a todos. Sucede que tengo instalado un OpenBox y como navegador de archivos utilizo PCManFM. Tengo 3 particiones, 2 son ext3 y 1 NTFS. El problema radica en que las particiones ext3 las veo como tales, tanto en PCManFM como en Thunar, pero en ninguno de los dos navegadores veo la partición NTFS (al margen que con Thunar solo veo el sistema de archivos /).

Agregando la linea correspondiente en /etc/fstab puedo montar la partición sin problemas.

Ojalá alguien haya solucionado este problema. Gracias.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Revisa la configuración de tu kernel y anota lo que tienes en fstab.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ampliando un poco mas, ya que no das mas información: No esperes que Gentoo monte automáticamente tus particiones com hacen otras distribuciones. Para que esto funcione de manera automática necesitas algo que gestione tus partciones y sea capaz de montarlas y desmontarlas al vuelo como lo hacen otras distribuciones.

Como ya te ha dicho Edgar mas arriba, si pretendes que tu partición sea accesible todo el tiempo desde Linux, entonces especifícalo así en tu fstab. Si el kernel soporta el sistema de archivos ntfs, se puede montar en modo solo lectura. Si necesitas lectura/escritura, entonces usa ntfs-3g en lugar del driver que provee el kernel.

Salud!

----------

## lea0014

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda2   /mnt/ntfs    ntfs-3g users,locale=es_AR.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
```

A la unidad NTFS puedo acceder sin problemas montando a mano. Pero no lo veo lo veo como dispositivo ni en PCManFM ni en Thunar. (De hecho pcmanfm me muestra 2 unidades de dvd, cuando tengo solo 1... Si entro en la primera me monta el dvd automáticamente, cuando entro en la segunda da este error "Error <i>org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure</i>")

Sobre el kernel... no se puntualmente a que configuraciones se refieren, tengo habilitado FUSE, ntfs-3g está compilado con soporte para hal y setuid

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Para que esto funcione de manera automática necesitas algo que gestione tus partciones y sea capaz de montarlas y desmontarlas al vuelo como lo hacen otras distribuciones.

 

Eso mismo quiero, ni más ni menos.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para que thunar pueda montar y desmontar al vuelo necesita de la aplicación auxiliar thunar-volman y el par dbus/hald corriendo como servicios, cosa que me molesta mucho  :Very Happy: 

Por otra parte, dado lo minimalista de tu sistema, para pasar de dbus/hald y que sea init el que monte/desmonte tu unidad ntfs automáticamente agrega "auto" a la sección de opciones de tu fstab:

```
/dev/sda2   /mnt/ntfs    ntfs-3g users,locale=es_AR.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto 0 0
```

Esto último probablemente ya lo sepas pero por las dudas...

Salud!

----------

## lea0014

Nada, no hay caso. Supongo que algún paquete de gnome hará el managment de unidades NTFS. thunar-volman estuvo instalado siempre, y asi y todo, no me reconoce ni la otra partición ext3 que tengo. Hal/dbus están corriendo ahi... como si nada.

```
leandro@DELL ~ $ rc-status | grep hald

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

leandro@DELL ~ $ rc-status | grep dbus

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces no sabría indicarte por falta de experiencia. No me gusta que las cosas se monten automágicamente y siempre lo hago a mano. Si depende de algún otro servicio de Gnome, como que paso Gnome desde hace muchos años que tampoco sabría indicarte nada al respecto.

A ver si alguien mas le puede hechar una mano al colega aquí.

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo tampoco uso administrador de archivos, el montado de dispositivos lo dejo a cargo de udev. Thunar debes compilarlo con USE dbus, tal vez funcione, no creo que hal sea necesario. de pcmanfm ni idea. 

También podrías decirnos las opciones de compilación con las que tienes instalado dbus y hal, tal vez se vea algo turbio ahí.

----------

## lea0014

Se agradece la colaboración de todas maneras Inodoro (Y).

En cuanto a las flags, voy a hacer mas simple.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5750_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Mar 2010 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dell dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg laptop libnotify lm_sensors lns mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

(todavia no tuve tiempo de sentarme a acotar el make.conf   :Embarassed:  )

emerge -pv thunar pcmanfm hal dbus

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="X acpi apm consolekit crypt dell laptop -debug -disk-partition -doc -policykit (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/thunar-1.0.1  USE="dbus hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -exif -gnome -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/pcmanfm-0.5.2  USE="hal" 0 kB

```

El montado de las particiones yo también lo hago a mano, o edito fstab y no me hago mucho problema. Lo que necesito es que me tome la partición NTFS como dispositivo de bloque (creo que ese es el término), es decir, ver la partición NTFS en el Thunar o PCManFM como veo la partición /home, o el mismo root /. Pero parece que me voy a tener que ir acostrumbrando a un ln -s xD.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, no esta demás decir que debes escoger entre apm y acpi, no debes usar ambas porque te dará problemas.

Por otro lado no veo porque el navegador de archivos no funcionaría... Otra vez:

1. Puedes montar la partición manualmente o con fstab y hacer ls sin problemas.

2. Al abrir el navegador, la unidad montada no aparece como un "disco duro"

3. Si vas a la carpeta donde tienes montada la unidad para ver el contenido con el navegador de archivos no te muestra el contenido.

Si todo eso es correcto, lo primero es:

1. Ver que tienes instalado thunar-volman.

2. Reinstalar Hal (no olvides mencionar si hay un mensaje de portage) y verificar que tienes hald y dbus como servicios activos. Puedes agregarlos a un runlevel con rc-update.

3. Quita la línea en el fstab y ve si monta automagicamente (debe hacerlo).

4. El punto 3 no lo hace, debe ser algo que interfiere con Hal, hay un archivo que verifica políticas para estas cosas, buscalo en /etc/hal (supongo esta ahí) y muestranos los permisos de "user". También la salida del comando "group" tal vez te falta uno y verifica si funciona en una sesión de root.

De momento mis sospechas van sobre Hal, pero confieso que no tengo mucha idea de lo que pasa, tal vez app-admin/fam también haga falta, pero es una posibilidad muy remota.

Saludos.

----------

## lea0014

Todo apunta a hal xD. Primero las respuestas.

El disco lo puedo montar sin problemas, tengo r/w desde usuario y anda de diez. El problema es que no lo veo como disco duro, tal cual decis en el punto 2. Si me muevo hasta /mnt/ntfs (que es donde lo tengo montado) puedo ver los archivos perfectamente. Ah, ya saqué apm de los USE.

thunar-volman está instalado hace rato. Hal lo recompile cuando saque apm del make.conf, pero tampoco quiere mostrarme el disco. Saqué la linea que monta la partición NTFS y hal no hace nada.

Ahora viene la parte interesante; me topé con el comando hal-device que evidentemente muestra todos los dispositivos que hal tiene en cuenta, y me encuentro con lo siguiente:

Aclaro: el disco estaba montado cuando hice el hal-device, pero con fstab.

```
5: udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_176656744448'

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'Volume'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_176656744448'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD2500BEVS_75UST0_WD_WXC608C93039'  (string)

  volume.fstype = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.mount_point = '/mnt/ntfs'  (string)

  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)

  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 345032704  (0x1490c800)  (uint64)

  volume.size = 176656744448  (0x2921900000)  (uint64)

  volume.ignore = false  (bool)

  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  volume.partition.start = 31458328576  (0x753100000)  (uint64)

  volume.partition.media_size = 250059350016  (0x3a38b2e000)  (uint64)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_WDC_WD2500BEVS_75UST0_WD_WXC608C93039'  (string)

  volume.partition.scheme = 'mbr'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.capabilities = { 'volume', 'block' } (string list)

  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)

  volume.partition.type = '0x07'  (string)

  volume.partition.flags = {  } (string list)

  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
```

Ya de entrada me llamaron la atención esto

```
  volume.fstype = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  ...

  ...

  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)

  volume.partition.type = '0x07'  (string)

  volume.partition.flags = {  } (string list)

  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
```

Y bueno, ahí se me termina la imaginación. Supongo que el problema esta puntualmente en eso. hal no hace nada por que le faltan algunas variables a la partición. De todas formas esa partición data de unos cuantos formateos antes con windows (que no uso más), pero seguramente también tiene algo que ver. ¿Existe alguna herramienta para comprobar unidades ntfs?

Intenté también con el comando thunar-volman --device-added /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_176656744448, pero thunar sigue sin ver la unidad como disco.

Otra curiosidad; thunar unicamente ve la partición /, mientras que PCManFM ve la partición / y la partición /home.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ok, quita la línea del fstab y prueba si funciona el automount que se supone tiene su sistema, de hecho thunar no reconoce tu usb como tal porque lo esta montando fstab y no tu sistema de automontado (dbus, hal y udev). 

Es un problema de configuración según leo en otros foros de distintas distribuciones así que primero, haz estos puntos que ya te puse anteriormente:

3. Quita la línea en el fstab y ve si monta automagicamente (debe hacerlo).

4. El punto 3 no lo hace, debe ser algo que interfiere con Hal, hay un archivo que verifica políticas para estas cosas, buscalo en /etc/hal (supongo esta ahí) y muestranos los permisos de "user". También la salida del comando "group" tal vez te falta uno y verifica si funciona en una sesión de root.

Saludos.

----------

